# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  PRODUCTORES DE QUINUA, KIWICHA, OTROS GRANOS MACA, DE CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, AGUAYMANTO - TUBERCULOS FRUTAS VERDURAS HIERBAS MEDICINALES

## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*ERES PRODUCTOR Y NECESITAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS... * *COMO LA MACA, CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, QUINUA, KIWICHA, HIERBAS MEDICINALES, TUBERCULOS, FRUTAS, GRANOS, OTROS.**  DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS AGROINDUSTRIALES* *NO BUSQUES MÁS, TE BRINDAMOS CALIDAD EN EL SERVICIO, NUESTRA EXPERIENCIA NOS RESPALDA. * *Te ofrecemos diversos servicios de maquila para tus productos*  *Comunícate con nosotros o envíanos tus datos Central de consultas: +511 312-7352** ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*  * LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.  Brindamos servicio de maquila, basados en la agroindustria,especialistas en la industria alimentaria, deshidratado de frutas, tubérculos,granos, verduras y hierbas. Molienda, extruidos, concentrados, entre otros,ofreciendo productos y servicios de alta calidad y garantía lo que el mercado actualmente exige.  Servicios más requeridos: 
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL
- GELATINIZADO DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE AGUAYMANTO
- GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA, ENTRE OTROS. * Temas similares: PRODUCTOS DESHIDRATADOS EN HARINA O EN POLVO (LÚCUMA, QUINUA, MAÍZ MORADO, CAMOTE, MACA, UÑA DE GATO, CAMU CAMU, YACÓN, ETC) #DESHIDRATADOS EN POLVO (CHOCHO, LÚCUMA, QUINUA, MAÍZ MORADO, CAMOTE, MACA, UÑA DE GATO, CAMU CAMU, YACÓN, SERVICIO DE MOLIENDA DE TUBERCULOS, FRUTAS, GRANOS, VERDURAS Y HIERBAS PRODUCTORES DE MACA, DE CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, AGUAYMANTO - TUBERCULOS FRUTAS VERDURAS HIERBAS PRODUCTORES Y EXPORTADORES DE MACA, DE CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, AGUAYMANTO - TUBERCULOS FRUTAS VERDURAS HIERBAS

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*CENTRAL DE CONSULTAS Y PEDIDOS:* *+511 312-7352*  *ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*  *Web:* www.lab-herbal.com

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*CENTRAL DE CONSULTAS Y PEDIDOS:* *+511 312-7352* *ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*  *Web:* www.lab-herbal.com

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*ERES PRODUCTOR Y NECESITAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS... * *COMO LA MACA, CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, QUINUA, KIWICHA, HIERBAS MEDICINALES, TUBERCULOS, FRUTAS, GRANOS, OTROS.**  DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS AGROINDUSTRIALES* *NO BUSQUES MÁS, TE BRINDAMOS CALIDAD EN EL SERVICIO, NUESTRA EXPERIENCIA NOS RESPALDA. * *Te ofrecemos diversos servicios de maquila para tus productos*  *Comunícate con nosotros o envíanos tus datos Central de consultas: +511 312-7352** ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*  * LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.  Brindamos servicio de maquila, basados en la agroindustria,especialistas en la industria alimentaria, deshidratado de frutas, tubérculos,granos, verduras y hierbas. Molienda, extruidos, concentrados, entre otros,ofreciendo productos y servicios de alta calidad y garantía lo que el mercado actualmente exige.  Servicios más requeridos: 
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL
- GELATINIZADO DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE AGUAYMANTO
- GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA, ENTRE OTROS.*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*ERES PRODUCTOR Y BUSCAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS... * *COMO LA MACA, CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, QUINUA, KIWICHA, HIERBAS MEDICINALES, TUBÉRCULOS, FRUTAS, GRANOS, OTROS. * *ERES EXPORTADOR Y NECESITAS PROCESAR TUS PRODUCTOS - CALIDAD DE EXPORTACIÓN* *HARINA DE MACA, HARINA DE SACHA INCHI, HARINA Y PULPA DE CAMU CAMU, ENTRE OTROS.* * *** DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS AGROINDUSTRIALES **** *NO BUSQUES MÁS, TE BRINDAMOS CALIDAD EN EL SERVICIO, NUESTRA EXPERIENCIA NOS RESPALDA. * *Te ofrecemos diversos servicios de maquila para tus productos* *
Comunícate con nosotros o envíanos tus datos Central de consultas: +511 312-7352** ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*  * LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.  Brindamos servicio de maquila, basados en la agroindustria,especialistas en la industria alimentaria, deshidratado de frutas, tubérculos,granos, verduras y hierbas. Molienda, extruidos, concentrados, entre otros,ofreciendo productos y servicios de alta calidad y garantía lo que el mercado actualmente exige.  Servicios más requeridos: 
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL
- GELATINIZADO DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE AGUAYMANTO
- GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA, ENTRE OTROS. *

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*ERES PRODUCTOR Y NECESITAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS... * *COMO LA MACA, CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, QUINUA, KIWICHA, HIERBAS MEDICINALES, TUBERCULOS, FRUTAS, GRANOS, OTROS.**  DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS AGROINDUSTRIALES* *NO BUSQUES MÁS, TE BRINDAMOS CALIDAD EN EL SERVICIO, NUESTRA EXPERIENCIA NOS RESPALDA.*Te ofrecemos diversos servicios de maquila para tus productos  *Comunícate con nosotros o envíanos tus datos Central de consultas: +511 312-7352** ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*  * LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.  Brindamos servicio de maquila, basados en la agroindustria,especialistas en la industria alimentaria, deshidratado de frutas, tubérculos,granos, verduras y hierbas. Molienda, extruidos, concentrados, entre otros,ofreciendo productos y servicios de alta calidad y garantía lo que el mercado actualmente exige.  Servicios más requeridos: 
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL
- GELATINIZADO DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE AGUAYMANTO
- GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA, ENTRE OTROS.*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD SA* *Central de Pedidos: 312-7352 * *Correo: ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com***  *Principales productos:* v *HARINA DE MACA
v MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO
v EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA
v EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA
v HARINA DE CAMU CAMU
v CAMU CAMU PULPA CONGELADA
v CAMU CAMU ATOMIZADO
v HARINA DE SACHA INCHI
v ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI
v SACHA INCHI SEMILLA TOSTADA
v HARINA DE ALGARROBO
v HARINA DE LUCUMA
v HARINA DE QUINUA
v QUINUA EN GRANO GELATINIZADO
v AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO
v HARINA GELATINIZADA DE AGUAYMANTO
v HARINA DE GUANABANA (GRAVIOLA)
v HARINA GELATINIZADA DE MASHUA
v HARINA DE TARWI
v CACAO NIBS*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*ERES PRODUCTOR Y NECESITAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS... * *COMO LA MACA, CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, QUINUA, KIWICHA, HIERBAS MEDICINALES, TUBERCULOS, FRUTAS, GRANOS, OTROS.**  DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS AGROINDUSTRIALES* *NO BUSQUES MÁS, TE BRINDAMOS CALIDAD EN EL SERVICIO, NUESTRA EXPERIENCIA NOS RESPALDA.*Te ofrecemos diversos servicios de maquila para tus productos  *Comunícate con nosotros o envíanos tus datos Central de consultas: +511 312-7352** ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*  * LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.  Brindamos servicio de maquila, basados en la agroindustria,especialistas en la industria alimentaria, deshidratado de frutas, tubérculos,granos, verduras y hierbas. Molienda, extruidos, concentrados, entre otros,ofreciendo productos y servicios de alta calidad y garantía lo que el mercado actualmente exige.  Servicios más requeridos: 
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL
- GELATINIZADO DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE AGUAYMANTO
- GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA, ENTRE OTROS.*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*TENEMOS LA EXPERIENCIA QUE NECESITAS .... !!!!
EXPANDE TU MERCADO... A NIVEL INTERNACIONAL..!!!! 
!!! NECESITAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS AGROINDUSTRIALES..!!!! COMO LA MACA, CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, QUINUA, KIWICHA, HIERBAS MEDICINALES, TUBERCULOS, FRUTAS, GRANOS, OTROS.  DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS EN LIMA NO BUSQUES MÁS, TE BRINDAMOS CALIDAD EN EL SERVICIO, NUESTRA EXPERIENCIA NOS RESPALDA. Te ofrecemos diversos servicios de maquila para tus productos  Comunícate con nosotros o envíanos tus datos Central de consultas: +511 312-7352 ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com   LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.  Brindamos servicio de maquila, basados en la agroindustria,especialistas en la industria alimentaria, deshidratado de frutas, tubérculos,granos, verduras y hierbas. Molienda, extruidos, concentrados, entre otros,ofreciendo productos y servicios de alta calidad y garantía lo que el mercado actualmente exige.  Servicios más requeridos: 
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL
- GELATINIZADO DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE AGUAYMANTO
- GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA, ENTRE OTROS.  TE OFRECEMOS: - NUESTROS PROPIOS PRODUCTOS YA LISTOS PARA EXPORTAR 
- SERVICIOS PARA PROCESAR TU MATERIA PRIMA EN NUESTRA PLANTA.*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*TENEMOS LA EXPERIENCIA QUE NECESITAS .... !!!!
EXPANDE TU MERCADO... A NIVEL INTERNACIONAL..!!!! 
!!! NECESITAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS AGROINDUSTRIALES..!!!! COMO LA MACA, CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, QUINUA, KIWICHA, HIERBAS MEDICINALES, TUBERCULOS, FRUTAS, GRANOS, OTROS.  DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS EN LIMA NO BUSQUES MÁS, TE BRINDAMOS CALIDAD EN EL SERVICIO, NUESTRA EXPERIENCIA NOS RESPALDA. Te ofrecemos diversos servicios de maquila para tus productos  Comunícate con nosotros o envíanos tus datos Central de consultas: +511 312-7352 ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com   LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.  Brindamos servicio de maquila, basados en la agroindustria,especialistas en la industria alimentaria, deshidratado de frutas, tubérculos,granos, verduras y hierbas. Molienda, extruidos, concentrados, entre otros,ofreciendo productos y servicios de alta calidad y garantía lo que el mercado actualmente exige.  Servicios más requeridos: 
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL
- GELATINIZADO DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE AGUAYMANTO
- GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA, ENTRE OTROS.  TE OFRECEMOS: - NUESTROS PROPIOS PRODUCTOS YA LISTOS PARA EXPORTAR 
- SERVICIOS PARA PROCESAR TU MATERIA PRIMA EN NUESTRA PLANTA.*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*ERES PRODUCTOR Y NECESITAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS... * *COMO LA MACA, CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, QUINUA, KIWICHA, HIERBAS MEDICINALES, TUBERCULOS, FRUTAS, GRANOS, OTROS.**  DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS AGROINDUSTRIALES* *NO BUSQUES MÁS, TE BRINDAMOS CALIDAD EN EL SERVICIO, NUESTRA EXPERIENCIA NOS RESPALDA.*Te ofrecemos diversos servicios de maquila para tus productos  *Comunícate con nosotros o envíanos tus datos Central de consultas: +511 312-7352** ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*  * LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.  Brindamos servicio de maquila, basados en la agroindustria,especialistas en la industria alimentaria, deshidratado de frutas, tubérculos,granos, verduras y hierbas. Molienda, extruidos, concentrados, entre otros,ofreciendo productos y servicios de alta calidad y garantía lo que el mercado actualmente exige.  Servicios más requeridos: 
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL
- GELATINIZADO DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE AGUAYMANTO
- GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA, ENTRE OTROS.*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS 2018..!!!!* *EXPANDE EL ALCANCE DE TUS PRODUCTOS, EXPORTA PRODUCTOS DE CALIDAD..!!! * *LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.* *Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Práctica de Manufactura (BPM).***  *PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS: * *
+511 312-7352      OFICINA* *VENTAS1.HERBAL@LAB-HERBAL.COM*  * PRINCIPALES PRODUCTOS:* 
v *HARINA DE MACA*
v *MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *CAMU CAMU PULPA CONGELADA*
v *CAMU CAMU ATOMIZADO*
v *HARINA DE SACHA INCHI*
v *ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI*
v *SACHA INCHI SEMILLA TOSTADA*
v *HARINA DE ALGARROBO*
v *HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *QUINUA EN GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE AGUAYMANTO*
v *HARINA DE GUANABANA (GRAVIOLA)*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE MASHUA*
v *HARINA DE TARWI*
v *CACAO NIBS*  *PRINCIPALES SERVICIOS:* v  *DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA*
v  *MAQUILA MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v  *MAQUILA EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v  *MAQUILA EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v  *MAQUILA HARINA DE MASHUA*
v  *MAQUILA MASHUA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v  *MAQUILA HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v  *PULPEADO DE CAMU CAMU Y OTRAS FRUTAS*
v  *MAQUILA HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v  *MAQUILA LUCUMA PICA*
v  *MAQUILA AGUAYMANTO GELATINIZADO POLVO*
v  *DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL*
v  *DESHIDRATADO DE HUACATAY*
v  *DESHIDRATADO DE ALBAHACA*
v  *DESHIDRATADO DE CULANTRO*
v  *MAQUILA HARINA DE QUINUA*
v  *GELATINIZADO DE QUINUA EN POLVO*
v  *MAQUILA QUINUA GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v  *MAQUILA ALGARROBO EN POLVO*
v  *MAQUILA HARINA DE TARWI*
v  *MAQUILA HARINA DE CURCUMA*
v  *MAQUILA HARINA DE NONI*
v  *MAQUILA HARINA DE KION*
v  *SERVICIO DE ENCAPSULADO*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS - LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD SA:*  *PROCESAMOS MACA - MAQUILA:* - HARINA DE MACA
- MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO
- EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA
- EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA
- ENCAPSULADO DE MACA  *CONSULTAS Y OC:*  *ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com Oficina de Ventas: 312-7352*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS 2018..!!!!* *EXPANDE EL ALCANCE DE TUS PRODUCTOS, EXPORTA PRODUCTOS DE CALIDAD..!!! * *LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A. Del Perú para el mundo .....!!!! Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Práctica de Manufactura (BPM).***  *PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS: * *Oficina* *+511 312-7352* *Correo: ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*  * PRINCIPALES PRODUCTOS:*  
v *HARINA DE MACA*
v *MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *CAMU CAMU PULPA*
v *CAMU CAMU ATOMIZADO*
v *HARINA DE SACHA INCHI*
v *ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI*
v *SACHA INCHI SEMILLA TOSTADA*
v *HARINA DE ALGARROBO*
v *HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *QUINUA EN GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE AGUAYMANTO*
v *HARINA DE GUANABANA (GRAVIOLA)*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE MASHUA*
v *HARINA DE TARWI
v HARINA DE MORINGA
v AGUAJE POLVO
v MASHUA POLVO
v CURCUMA POLVO
v TARWI POLVO GELATINIZADO*
v *CACAO NIBS*  *PRINCIPALES SERVICIOS: * v *DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE MASHUA*
v *MAQUILA MASHUA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *PULPEADO DE CAMU CAMU Y OTRAS FRUTAS*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *MAQUILA LUCUMA PICA*
v *MAQUILA AGUAYMANTO GELATINIZADO POLVO*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE HUACATAY*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE ALBAHACA*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE CULANTRO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *GELATINIZADO DE QUINUA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA QUINUA GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *MAQUILA ALGARROBO EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE TARWI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CURCUMA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE NONI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE KION*
v *SERVICIO DE ENCAPSULADO*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS 2018....!!!! EXPORTACIÓN DE PRODUCTOS AGROINDUSTRIALES...!!!* *EXPANDE EL ALCANCE DE TUS PRODUCTOS, EXPORTA PRODUCTOS DE CALIDAD..!!! * *LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.* *Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Práctica de Manufactura (BPM).***  *PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS:  * *+511 312-7352* *VENTAS1.HERBAL@LAB-HERBAL.COM*  * PRINCIPALES PRODUCTOS:* 
v *HARINA DE MACA*
v *MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *CAMU CAMU PULPA CONGELADA*
v *CAMU CAMU ATOMIZADO*
v *HARINA DE SACHA INCHI*
v *ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI*
v *SACHA INCHI SEMILLA TOSTADA*
v *HARINA DE ALGARROBO*
v *HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *QUINUA EN GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE AGUAYMANTO*
v *HARINA DE GUANABANA (GRAVIOLA)*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE MASHUA*
v *HARINA DE TARWI*
v *CACAO NIBS*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*NECESITAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS... * *COMO LA MACA, CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, QUINUA, KIWICHA, HIERBAS MEDICINALES, TUBERCULOS, FRUTAS, GRANOS, OTROS.**  DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS AGROINDUSTRIALES* *NO BUSQUES MÁS, TE BRINDAMOS CALIDAD EN EL SERVICIO, NUESTRA EXPERIENCIA NOS RESPALDA.* Te ofrecemos diversos servicios de maquila para tus productos  *Comunícate con nosotros o envíanos tus datos* *Ventas : 312-7352 ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*  * LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.  Brindamos servicio de maquila, basados en la agroindustria,especialistas en la industria alimentaria, deshidratado de frutas, tubérculos,granos, verduras y hierbas. Molienda, extruidos, concentrados, entre otros,ofreciendo productos y servicios de alta calidad y garantía lo que el mercado actualmente exige.  Servicios más requeridos: 
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL
- GELATINIZADO DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE AGUAYMANTO
- GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA, ENTRE OTROS  TE OFRECEMOS: - PRODUCTOS LISTOS PARA EXPORTAR
- SERVICIOS MAQUILA PARA TU FRUTOS, GRANOS ANDINOS, TUBÉRCULOS, HIERBAS, ETC.*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*NECESITAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS... * *COMO LA MACA, CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, QUINUA, KIWICHA, HIERBAS MEDICINALES, TUBERCULOS, FRUTAS, GRANOS, OTROS.* *
DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS AGROINDUSTRIALES* *NO BUSQUES MÁS, TE BRINDAMOS CALIDAD EN EL SERVICIO, NUESTRA EXPERIENCIA NOS RESPALDA.* Te ofrecemos diversos servicios de maquila para tus productos  *Comunícate con nosotros o envíanos tus datos * *Ventas : 312-7352 ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com * *LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A. Brindamos servicio de maquila, basados en la agroindustria,especialistas en la industria alimentaria, deshidratado de frutas, tubérculos,granos, verduras y hierbas. Molienda, extruidos, concentrados, entre otros,ofreciendo productos y servicios de alta calidad y garantía lo que el mercado actualmente exige.Servicios más requeridos:- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA- DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL- GELATINIZADO DE MACA- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MASHUA- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE AGUAYMANTO- GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA, ENTRE OTROS  TE OFRECEMOS: - PRODUCTOS LISTOS PARA EXPORTAR
- SERVICIOS MAQUILA PARA TU FRUTOS, GRANOS ANDINOS, TUBÉRCULOS, HIERBAS, ETC.*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS 2018..!!!!* *EXPANDE EL ALCANCE DE TUS PRODUCTOS, EXPORTA PRODUCTOS DE CALIDAD..!!! * *LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.* *Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Práctica de Manufactura (BPM).***  *PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS:  * *+511 312-7352* *ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*  * PRINCIPALES PRODUCTOS:* 
v *HARINA DE MACA*
v *MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *CAMU CAMU PULPA CONGELADA*
v *CAMU CAMU ATOMIZADO*
v *HARINA DE SACHA INCHI*
v *ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI*
v *SACHA INCHI SEMILLA TOSTADA*
v *HARINA DE ALGARROBO*
v *HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *QUINUA EN GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE AGUAYMANTO*
v *HARINA DE GUANABANA (GRAVIOLA)*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE MASHUA*
v *HARINA DE TARWI*
v *CACAO NIBS*  *PRINCIPALES SERVICIOS:* v *DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE MASHUA*
v *MAQUILA MASHUA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *PULPEADO DE CAMU CAMU Y OTRAS FRUTAS*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *MAQUILA LUCUMA PICA*
v *MAQUILA AGUAYMANTO GELATINIZADO POLVO*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE HUACATAY*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE ALBAHACA*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE CULANTRO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *GELATINIZADO DE QUINUA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA QUINUA GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *MAQUILA ALGARROBO EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE TARWI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CURCUMA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE NONI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE KION*
v *SERVICIO DE ENCAPSULADO*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS 2018..!!!!* *EXPANDE EL ALCANCE DE TUS PRODUCTOS, EXPORTA PRODUCTOS DE CALIDAD..!!! * *LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.* *Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Práctica de Manufactura (BPM).***  *PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS:  * *+511 312-7352* *ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD SA* *Central de Pedidos: 312-7352* *Correo: ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com***  *Principales productos:* *v HARINA DE MACA
v MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO
v EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA
v EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA
v HARINA DE CAMU CAMU
v CAMU CAMU PULPA CONGELADA
v CAMU CAMU ATOMIZADO
v HARINA DE SACHA INCHI
v ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI
v SACHA INCHI SEMILLA TOSTADA
v HARINA DE ALGARROBO
v HARINA DE LUCUMA
v HARINA DE QUINUA
v QUINUA EN GRANO GELATINIZADO
v AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO
v HARINA GELATINIZADA DE AGUAYMANTO
v HARINA DE GUANABANA (GRAVIOLA)
v HARINA GELATINIZADA DE MASHUA
v HARINA DE TARWI
v HARINA DE MORINGA
v HARINA DE AGUAJE
v HUANARPO HARINA
v CACAO NIBS*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS 2018..!!!!* *EXPANDE EL ALCANCE DE TUS PRODUCTOS, EXPORTA PRODUCTOS DE CALIDAD..!!! * *LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.* *Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Práctica de Manufactura (BPM).***  *PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS:  * *+511 312-7352* *ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com* *  PRINCIPALES PRODUCTOS:*   v *HARINA DE MACA*
v *MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *CAMU CAMU PULPA CONGELADA*
v *CAMU CAMU ATOMIZADO*
v *HARINA DE SACHA INCHI*
v *ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI*
v *SACHA INCHI SEMILLA TOSTADA*
v *HARINA DE ALGARROBO*
v *HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *QUINUA EN GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE AGUAYMANTO*
v *HARINA DE GUANABANA (GRAVIOLA)*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE MASHUA*
v *HARINA DE TARWI*
v *CACAO NIBS*   *PRINCIPALES SERVICIOS: * v *DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE MASHUA*
v *MAQUILA MASHUA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *PULPEADO DE CAMU CAMU Y OTRAS FRUTAS*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *MAQUILA LUCUMA PICA*
v *MAQUILA AGUAYMANTO GELATINIZADO POLVO*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE HUACATAY*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE ALBAHACA*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE CULANTRO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *GELATINIZADO DE QUINUA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA QUINUA GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *MAQUILA ALGARROBO EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE TARWI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CURCUMA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE NONI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE KION*
v *SERVICIO DE ENCAPSULADO*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*ERES PRODUCTOR Y NECESITAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS... * *COMO LA MACA, CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, QUINUA, KIWICHA, HIERBAS MEDICINALES, TUBÉRCULOS, FRUTAS, GRANOS, OTROS.**  DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS AGROINDUSTRIALES* *NO BUSQUES MÁS, TE BRINDAMOS CALIDAD EN EL SERVICIO, NUESTRA EXPERIENCIA NOS RESPALDA.* *TE OFRECEMOS DIVERSOS SERVICIOS DE MAQUILA PARA TU MATERIA PRIMA.*  *Comunícate con nosotros o envíanos tus datos** Ventas : 312-7352 ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*  * LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.  Brindamos servicio de maquila, basados en la agroindustria,especialistas en la industria alimentaria, deshidratado de frutas, tubérculos,granos, verduras y hierbas. Molienda, extruidos, concentrados, entre otros,ofreciendo productos y servicios de alta calidad y garantía lo que el mercado actualmente exige.  Servicios más requeridos: 
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL
- GELATINIZADO DE MACA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE CAMU CAMU
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE AGUAYMANTO
- GELATINIZADO DE MASHUA
- DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE LUCUMA, ENTRE OTROS.*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

PLANTA INDUSTRIAL CON EXPERIENCIA EN PRODUCTOS Y SERVICIOS AGROINDUSTRIALES *SUPERFOODS DEL PERÚ PARA EL MUNDO..!!! * *CONSULTAS Y COTIZACIONES: 312-7352 ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS 2018..!!!!* *EXPANDE EL ALCANCE DE TUS PRODUCTOS, EXPORTA PRODUCTOS DE CALIDAD..!!! * *LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.* *Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Práctica de Manufactura (BPM).***  PLANTA INDUSTRIAL CON EXPERIENCIA EN PRODUCTOS Y SERVICIOS AGROINDUSTRIALES *SUPERFOODS DEL PERÚ PARA EL MUNDO..!!! * *CONSULTAS Y COTIZACIONES: 312-7352 ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com*** *  PRINCIPALES PRODUCTOS:*   v *HARINA DE MACA*
v *MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *CAMU CAMU PULPA CONGELADA*
v *CAMU CAMU ATOMIZADO*
v *HARINA DE SACHA INCHI*
v *ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI*
v *SACHA INCHI SEMILLA TOSTADA*
v *HARINA DE ALGARROBO*
v *HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *QUINUA EN GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE AGUAYMANTO*
v *HARINA DE GUANABANA (GRAVIOLA)*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE MASHUA*
v *HARINA DE TARWI*
v *CACAO NIBS*   *PRINCIPALES SERVICIOS: * v *DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE MASHUA*
v *MAQUILA MASHUA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *PULPEADO DE CAMU CAMU Y OTRAS FRUTAS*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *MAQUILA LUCUMA PICA*
v *MAQUILA AGUAYMANTO GELATINIZADO POLVO*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE HUACATAY*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE ALBAHACA*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE CULANTRO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *GELATINIZADO DE QUINUA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA QUINUA GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *MAQUILA ALGARROBO EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE TARWI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CURCUMA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE NONI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE KION*
v *SERVICIO DE ENCAPSULADO*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD SA:  TE OFRECEMOS: - NUESTROS PRODUCTOS, LISTOS PARA EXPORTACIÓN.
- SERVICIOS - MAQUILA PARA PROCESAR TU MATERIA PRIMA EN NUESTRA PLANTA DE PRODUCCIÓN.  SUPERFOODS PERUANOS:   MACATARWIALGARROBOCAMU CAMUQUINUAKIWICHALÚCUMAHUANARPOCÚRCUMAMAÌZ MORADOAGUAYMANTOMORINGAMASHUAAGUAJEGRAVIOLA​NONI*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD SA:  TE OFRECEMOS: - NUESTROS PRODUCTOS, LISTOS PARA EXPORTACIÓN.
- SERVICIOS - MAQUILA PARA PROCESAR TU MATERIA PRIMA EN NUESTRA PLANTA DE PRODUCCIÓN.  SUPERFOODS PERUANOS:    MACATARWIALGARROBOCAMU CAMUQUINUAKIWICHALÚCUMAHUANARPOCÚRCUMAMAÌZ MORADOAGUAYMANTOMORINGAMASHUAAGUAJEGRAVIOLA​NONI*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS 2018..!!!!* *EXPANDE EL ALCANCE DE TUS PRODUCTOS, EXPORTA PRODUCTOS DE CALIDAD..!!! * *LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.* *Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Práctica de Manufactura (BPM).***  *PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS:  * *Oficina de Ventas: 312-7352* *VENTAS1.HERBAL@LAB-HERBAL.COM*  * PRINCIPALES PRODUCTOS:* 
v *HARINA DE MACA*
v *MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *CAMU CAMU PULPA CONGELADA*
v *CAMU CAMU ATOMIZADO*
v *HARINA DE SACHA INCHI*
v *ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI*
v *SACHA INCHI SEMILLA TOSTADA*
v *HARINA DE ALGARROBO*
v *HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *QUINUA EN GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE AGUAYMANTO*
v *HARINA DE GUANABANA (GRAVIOLA)*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE MASHUA*
v *HARINA DE TARWI*
v *CACAO NIBS*  *PRINCIPALES SERVICIOS:* v *DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE MASHUA*
v *MAQUILA MASHUA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *PULPEADO DE CAMU CAMU Y OTRAS FRUTAS*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *MAQUILA LUCUMA PICA*
v *MAQUILA AGUAYMANTO GELATINIZADO POLVO*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE HUACATAY*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE ALBAHACA*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE CULANTRO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *GELATINIZADO DE QUINUA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA QUINUA GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *MAQUILA ALGARROBO EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE TARWI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CURCUMA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE NONI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE KION*
v *SERVICIO DE ENCAPSULADO*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*STOCK DISPONIBLE:* *** MACA AMARILLA EN POLVO
** MACA NEGRA EN POLVO
** CASTAÑAS LISTAS PARA EXPORTACIÓN  EN PRODUCCIÓN: ** CAMU CAMU EN POLVO
** ALGARROBO EN POLVO  PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS: 312-7352 ventas1.herbal@lab-herbal.com   **** SUPERFOODS - DEL PERÚ PARA EL MUNDO *****

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*SUPERFOODS PERUANOS 2018..!!!!* *EXPANDE EL ALCANCE DE TUS PRODUCTOS, EXPORTA PRODUCTOS DE CALIDAD..!!! * *LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD S.A.* *Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Práctica de Manufactura (BPM).***  *PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS: * *
+511 312-7352 OFICINA* *VENTAS1.HERBAL@LAB-HERBAL.COM*  * PRINCIPALES PRODUCTOS:* 
v *HARINA DE MACA*
v *MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *CAMU CAMU PULPA CONGELADA*
v *CAMU CAMU ATOMIZADO*
v *HARINA DE SACHA INCHI*
v *ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI*
v *SACHA INCHI SEMILLA TOSTADA*
v *HARINA DE ALGARROBO*
v *HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *QUINUA EN GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE AGUAYMANTO*
v *HARINA DE GUANABANA (GRAVIOLA)*
v *HARINA GELATINIZADA DE MASHUA*
v *HARINA DE TARWI*
v *CACAO NIBS*  *PRINCIPALES SERVICIOS:* v *DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA MACA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO SECO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA EXTRACTO LIQUIDO DE MACA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE MASHUA*
v *MAQUILA MASHUA GELATINIZADA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CAMU CAMU*
v *PULPEADO DE CAMU CAMU Y OTRAS FRUTAS*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE LUCUMA*
v *MAQUILA LUCUMA PICA*
v *MAQUILA AGUAYMANTO GELATINIZADO POLVO*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE PEREJIL*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE HUACATAY*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE ALBAHACA*
v *DESHIDRATADO DE CULANTRO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE QUINUA*
v *GELATINIZADO DE QUINUA EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA QUINUA GRANO GELATINIZADO*
v *MAQUILA ALGARROBO EN POLVO*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE TARWI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE CURCUMA*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE NONI*
v *MAQUILA HARINA DE KION*
v *SERVICIO DE ENCAPSULADO*

----------


## LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD

*LABORATORIO HERBAL FOOD SA Central de Pedidos: 312-7352  Dedicada al procesamiento de Productos Naturales y Agroindustriales y brindamos productos y servicios procesamiento de alta calidad, respaldados en el cumplimiento de las Buenas Prácticas de Manufactura (BPM).  *** DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS INDUSTRIALES ***  !!! NECESITAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS AGROINDUSTRIALES..!!!! COMO LA MACA, CAMU CAMU, SACHA INCHI, ALGARROBO, LUCUMA, QUINUA, AGUAYMANTO, GUANÁBANA, MASHUA, TARWI, CACAO NIBS, CASTÑAS, AGUAJE, HUANARPO, CAÑIHUA, MAIZ MORADO, UÑA DE GATO, YACÓN, CÚRCUMA, KIÓN, NONI, ACAI, ETC.*

----------

